# Neuer Aldi PC - Was wird daran laufen?

## d-fens

Hi,

am mittwoch gibts für 999Öro n neuen aldipc.

specs

hat jemand ne ahnung was da alles daran (nicht) funktioniern wird?

----------

## Sonic Lux

Wenn du Pech hast werde die Platten nicht erkannt, weiß nicht genau was das fürn Chip aufm MB ist.

BT wird sicher auch Probleme bereiten.

Modem wird nicht gehen.

Sonic

----------

## dakjo

Das XP geraffel da ..... dat wird eh nix.

Nein im ernst, vielleicht die Platten nicht. Glaub ich aber weniger.

Das Modem, der Kartenleser vielleicht.

Grafikkarte, geht das mit XPCI schon ? Ich hab keine Ahnung

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Das XP geraffel da ..... dat wird eh nix.
> 
> Nein im ernst, vielleicht die Platten nicht. Glaub ich aber weniger.
> 
> Das Modem, der Kartenleser vielleicht.
> ...

 

Kartenleser geht auf jeden Fall, der ist doch per USB intern abgeschlossen.

PCIe Grakas dürften schon gehen, nV hat ja auch vor kurzem einen neuen Treiber rausgebracht.Last edited by Sonic Lux on Sun Nov 14, 2004 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d-fens

das is doch ned nvidia karte, sollte ja schon gehn.

aber mir dem rest hab ich auch null erfahrung...

und die tvkarte, soll das ne dvb-t/analog hybridkarte sein?

scart ausgang um direkt n fernseher beim videoschnitt anzuschliessen...?

wäre ne schöne spielwiese und eh zeit für n neuen rechner aber irgendwie bin ich mir noch schwer unsicher...

----------

## hoschi

ist ein komplett pc, was erwartest du jetzt?

dass da etwa eine gute graka, genügend ram und eine cpu drin steckt mit der man nicht grillen kann  :Rolling Eyes: 

von dem ganzen überflüssigen mist der eh nur irqs und strom verbraucht, im schlimmsten fall sogar ärger bereitet, gar nicht zu reden.

ich find diese "volks-pc" lustig, fürs "volk" sind die völlig überdemensoniert, und für die "user" sind sie totaler schwachsinn

ich würde mich übrigens schämmen wenn ich besuch hätte, nicht wegem dem aldi pc, sondern wegen dem tower, geschmacksnerven abgetötet, oder was?!

manch einer mag das ja als hässliches entlein bezeichnen, für mich ist es nur der beweis dass die deutschen sich echt alles ins wohnzimmer stellen.

hauptsache von aldi und irgendwie billiger als andere...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Workstation zulegen müsste, würde ich so Vorgehen:
> 
> Internet, Movies, Pictures, Office, Spiele, Filesharing:
> ...

 

Ersteres kann man dann auch mit einem Desktop-Gehäuse (ich mag sie immer noch!), oder Barbone verwirklichen.

Beim zweiteren je nachdem Midi-Tower oder was großes ala CubeCase

----------

## zinion

Kauf dir lieber hochwertige Einzelteile, die gut zueinander passen und lass alles weg, was du vom ALDI-PC nicht brauchst. Die sucken echt die Dinger....

Manchmal steckt der letzte No-Name Scheiss drin. Grafikkarten hab ich da schon geshen...

----------

## TheAlamo

 *d-fens wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hat jemand ne ahnung was da alles daran (nicht) funktioniern wird?

 

Hi,

das "8 Kanal Intel High Definition Audio" wird nicht laufen. Es gibt zwar einen alsa-driver dafür (snd-azx), aber den kann man getrost in die Tonne treten.

----------

## Carlo

Willst Du ihn deswegen - Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition SP2 - haben? Bis jetzt hat noch jede Aldi-Kiste Pferdefüße gehabt und sonderlich billig fand ich die Angebote auch nie. Laß den Heizlüfter stehen und hol Dir lieber irgendwo ein Äquivalent mit amd64!

----------

## Aldo

Ich habe ein Verständnisproblem mit dem Satz

 *Quote:*   

> Zentraleinheit VDE/GS-geprüft

 

Heißt das die CPU ist VDE/GS-geprüft oder was verstehen die unter "Zentraleinheit"?

Sind die blöd oder ich?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

Ein Computer besteht aus drei Hauptelementen:

Dateneingabegerät, Zentraleinheit und Datenausgabegerät.

Das VDE/GS-Siegel garantiert nur, daß alle Gehäuseteile im Auslieferungszustand ordnungsgemäß geerdet sind und die Kriechströme minimal sind. Ein elektrisches Gerät darf ohne diese Prüfung gar nicht in Betrieb genommen werden.

Schon komisch, mit was heutzutage geworben wird.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Aldo

Also daß alles irgendwie CE/GS/whatever-geprüft sein muß um in den Handel zu kommen war mir schon klar.

(Ja, auch Teddybärchen haben CE und GS-Zertifikat)  :Very Happy: 

Mich verwirrte nur der Begriff "Zentraleinheit", da nach meinen Schulkenntnissen die CPU damit gemeint sein müßte.

Aber daß damit explizit geworben wird ist ja auch seltsam...

Wobei, wenn ich mir diverse Plexiglasgehäuse oder "Seitenfenster" in Gehäusen bei Snogard, Conrad und Co. anschaue...

Von EMV keine Spur, aber CE.   :Question: 

Kann ja mit der Prüfung nicht weit her sein...

----------

## d-fens

jaja, war ja klar dass aldipc und gentooforum nicht so ganz zusammenpassen....   :Twisted Evil: 

mir gehts auch nur darum, was daran laufen tut und was nicht, ist ja auch sehr interessant zu sehen, mit welcher hardware linux z.Zt. klarkommt und womit nicht. simple!

----------

## hoschi

logischer denkansatz:

linux nutzer bauen ihre pcs meist selber zusammen, verwenden "markenhardware" mit vernünftiger unterstützung

was werde sie nicht tun?

billigen, unsinngien, medion-msi-eigenbau kaufen, und dafür noch treiber schreiben:roll:

ich fand die letzte ati graka bei medion ja so knuffig "fantasieprodukt" - mit fantasiebios - zu dem es fantasietreiber gab - allerdings nicht von ati  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zinion

Die spiennen, die Römer...

Also ich kenne da jemanden bei Medion und eine harte Schwachstelle ist in fast jedem Rechner. mehr will ich da jetzt nicht erzählen, weil ich ja nicht weiss, was der mir davon eigentlich erzählen darf...

Aber ein Freund von mir hat auch einen - wir haben ihn letztens aufgemacht. Als Beispiel mal die Grafikkarte...klar es ist ne FX5700 mit 256MB aber ich hab noch nie Hardware gesehen, wo statt eines Herstellernamens soooo dick BILLIG draustand (schlecht verarbeitet Kümmellüfter...)

----------

## malachay

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mich verwirrte nur der Begriff "Zentraleinheit", da nach meinen Schulkenntnissen die CPU damit gemeint sein müßte.
> 
> 

 

Setzen...6....in der heutigen Zeit der CPUs meint man mit Zentraleinheit sowas wie eine Zentralheizung...quasi ein Aldi-Dauerbrenner...*lol*

Naja würd auch die Finger von lassen

----------

## tommy101

Schaut mal bei Heise vorbei...

Da steht sogar ein wenig was über die Hardware.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53244

----------

